# First time Rottweiler owner. Advice and input appreciated. Pictures**



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, in 2007 I adopted a dog from the local animal shelter and acquainted with this site. To cut a long story short i'm in vacation in India right now with family and my aunt and uncle got a rottweiler puppy (m) 2 1/2- 3 months old and I need some guidance from owners. He looks a lot weaker than he should be but i'm providing him with a well balanced diet so he should be rock solid before I leave for Cali again. 
Right when we got him we took him to the local vet and he gave the proper immunization shots and the first deworming tablet, the next dose is due on the 14th. My major concerns are what exactly to feed him and addressing a yellowish puss that regularly is discharged from his eyes. We're taking him to the vet tomorrow, but i thought it'd be wise to include that here as well.
As far as diet is concerned I'm giving him soy beans and double bread 3 times a day with cottage cheese, tomorrow we're going to get puppy food and some vegies as well. No milk as of yet as it would give him diarrhea this early...
Oh yeah, another problem is biting, he playfully nibbles but sometimes nibbles a bit too hard. I've tried making a yelping sound like another dog or puppy would to indicate that I am in pain but that doesn't work. I'm strictly against hitting dogs at all and have told everyone not to as well...what I try to do is if he starts biting a little hard is to just tie in the grass for a little while for a time out and then let him play after a while and repeat...sorry for my sht grammar/english had tired and in a hurry lol

Here are pictures of the beautiful pup


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Can you feed him meat? Raw chicken is a good balanced food since the combination of meat and bone works if you feed the whole chicken over several days time. There are some raw food threads in the food section that give more information on how much meat/bone/organs to give. If you get a good puppy kibble though, there isn't any need for veggies, cheese etc except just for treats or training. I don't see any reason to give him milk ever, a lot of dogs can't eat dairy products anyway


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Shell, yeah we're going to start feeding him meat+puppy kibble soon. We'll probably get the kibble today and meat asap .

Does anyone know if the eye bugger stuff is because of worms or is it normal? I tagged a few pictures of it up there.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

He looks more doberman than rottweiler to me...

The eye discharge should clear up once you get him on a proper, high quality puppy food. Like Shell, I do not think the puppy will need any milk or other supplements once his diet is corrected.

He's very cute and looks terribly mischievous. Good luck with him.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

The eye stuff doesn't look to be emergent, and I think your vet can diagnose whatever's wrong as soon as you get him there.

He's a cutie!!! Get some meat on those bones!!! LOL 

As for feeding ... please stay away from bread, cottage cheese and soy as a part of his regular diet. Soy causes allergies in some dogs. And dogs don't need dairy products. The bread is ok in moderation, but not on a daily basis. Same with vegetables. Veggies won't hurt him; but dogs thrive on protein.

Try getting a really good, high-quality, meat based dog food. Not "meat/chicken by-products", not "chicken meal" ... actual meat. And make sure that the meat is the very first ingredient on the label. And read the labels carefully. In fact, go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com to see some various comparisons on dog foods to get an idea of what is the best to feed. Taste of the Wild is a really good one, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul is a good one and economical. Innova is a good one, too. But visit that site and get educated on dog nutrition.

Good luck with your new puppy! He's absolutely adorable, and you are embarking on a very special relationship with a very special dog! Rottweilers, with the proper training and socialization, make the BEST dogs all the way around.

As for his teething, try redirecting with a suitable chew toy when he's chewing on things he shouldn't, especially your hands. You can also begin training him "no bite" by pulling your hand away and taking your attention away from him as well. Sooner or later he will get the picture. One thing you should know is that it's common for Rotties to chew until around 18 mos. to 2 years old. So make sure you get him LOTS of chew toys!!!

Congratulations!!! You have the potential of having the BEST dog you've ever owned! (I'm not biased or anything )


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

MonicaBH, yeah he does look like he has a bit of dobberman in him because he's extreemely Skinny. 

Acutually the original owner didn't take good care of him and he traveled a bit too much considering his age, he wasn't sure if he had found his house yet. I'm working on his nibbling, he's improved a lot. So far we can leave the doors open and stays, stops nibbling when asked to, and is potty trained.

I'm still working on taking him around the block for a walk.

I'm going to get a sht-ton of meat for him today . Also, sadly this isn't my dog it's my aunt and uncle's dog, when i get back to the states I want to get a rottie as well D: 
My mom's scared of big dogs though >.<

edit- If i were to buy raw meat how thoroughly should I cook it and should i remove the fat?

Thanks yoo


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Frankly, I'd be cautious about feeding raw meat, at least until the vet gives him a clean bill of health. Foodborne infections aren't a great concern with dogs unless he has active infections and/or parasites. Until the vet gives the all clear, you can feed whole chicken by pressure cooking for 45 min. to 1 hour. That softens the bones to the point that they be pureed in a blender or food processor, and the whole thing can be eaten after cooking..

He looks more Dobe-ish to me too, but he is mighty thin. Could be a Rott x Dobe x Something mix.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Since you probably don't have the same brands of dog food as in the states, I'd focus on one that lists named meats and meat meals as the first few ingredients (at least the first 2 and preferably the top 3) and then potato or rice rather than corn as the grain. 

Meat meal isn't bad and it isn't the same as "by-products" 



> "Meals consist of meat and skin, with or without the bones, but exclusive of feathers/hair, heads, feet, horns, entrails etc. and have the proper calcium/phosphorus ratio required for a balanced diet. They have had most of the moisture removed, but meats in their original, "wet" form still contain up to 75% water. Once the food reaches its final moisture content of about 9-12%, the meat will have shrunk to sometimes as little as 1/4 of the original amount, while the already dehydrated meal form remains the same and you get more concentrated protein per pound of finished product.


Source: Dog Food Project

You can also cook chicken (meat/organs only, no bone) and rice (no added salt) for a stand-in food until you get dog food and it is very easy on the dog's stomach so if the dog has an upset stomach on a new food, you can do a day of chicken and rice to settle him.

Don't feed any cooked bones unless they are completed mushed up like Marsh Muppet describes.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Shell said:


> Meat meal isn't bad and it isn't the same as "by-products"
> Source: Dog Food Project



Thanks Shell ... I will consider myself educated! I always love to learn! 

Frankly, I just don't like the term "chicken meal" ... it just sounds gross to me.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I think we had a thread here once with grossest foods us humans have ever eaten. It takes a whole lot to gross me out


----------



## SchnauzerLove (Jul 7, 2010)

infiniti said:


> The eye stuff doesn't look to be emergent, and I think your vet can diagnose whatever's wrong as soon as you get him there.
> 
> He's a cutie!!! Get some meat on those bones!!! LOL
> 
> ...


If you go to the dog food forum you are going to find LOTS of info about the raw food diet, i strongly suggest that you read about it before, for a puppy you should give him 10% of his body weight, and no you do not cook the food, you give it to him raw, lol.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Just my 2 cents, that pup is WAY older than 2.5-3 months old. he already has his adult canines in and those are usually the last to come in. Ths dog is at least 5 months old. His growth and development is prob. stunted from improper nutrition and lack of good care. The eye boogies could be several things. I don't think it is really pus, but your vet should be able to rule out eye infection pretty easily. It could be allergies as well either enviromental or food. See if getting him on a good diet clears it up. If it doesn't you can try changing the food, or waiting for the season th change (do they ahve seasonal changes in India?) to see if that helps. 

I agree with what everyone else is saying about nutrition.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

You've gotten some great advice and I have nothing to add but that puppy has one adorable tail!


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Just my 2 cents, that pup is WAY older than 2.5-3 months old. he already has his adult canines in and those are usually the last to come in. Ths dog is at least 5 months old. His growth and development is prob. stunted from improper nutrition and lack of good care. The eye boogies could be several things. I don't think it is really pus, but your vet should be able to rule out eye infection pretty easily. It could be allergies as well either enviromental or food. See if getting him on a good diet clears it up. If it doesn't you can try changing the food, or waiting for the season th change (do they ahve seasonal changes in India?) to see if that helps.
> 
> I agree with what everyone else is saying about nutrition.


 Hmm i see, he could be five months old. The weather in India varies, but in Punjab the weather's pretty much in sync with California (Fresno)- the summers are hot and winters are cold.
The original owner showed pictures of the dog (around 1+ month old) and he looked amazing, at first i thought it was a completely different dog...

I switched his diet to pedigree professional puppy food. I add some double bread in with it once a day and take him for a long walk early. His health is improving and is starting to get healthy again.

His breed is rottweiler for sure, my uncle knows the person who had the dog and he's seen the parent (or at least one of them) and he looked perfectly like a rottweiler in his old healthier pic.

Thanks for the advice guys, appreciate it and yeah his tail's awesome.

Edit- The rotti's awesome, he's obedient (sometimes) but overall playful with kids and active.

edit- my aunt and uncle were got worried after previous rottweiler owners said that he's going to start biting once he gets older. I simply told them to not worry, but could anyone throw in some insight on this. What i've simply told is not to beat him...


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Please stop feeding him bread! Its not good for him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, no bread! and no pedigree either if you can get something different. Pedigree is a terrible dog food. 

Just tell you aunt/uncle that dogs turn out how you raise them. Definitely don't beat any dog, but socialize and train in properly and there's not reason why it would bite anyone.


----------



## jatt559 (Jul 7, 2007)

He's getting bigger and a lot better now, i'll post pictures before I leave. Anyways, why no bread + pedigree? Sources plz 

He learns and listens decently, his only problem is he grabs onto clothes when he plays...any suggestions on how to get him to stop lol kind of hard when he locks his jaw on your jeans...


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

jatt559 said:


> He's getting bigger and a lot better now, i'll post pictures before I leave. Anyways, why no bread + pedigree? Sources plz


Bread is full of flour which is not good for dogs in excess and does not have the proper nutrition in it. He needs protein, not carbs. 

And pedigree is a TERRIBLE dog food with a capital T. Any food you can buy at a grocery store stay AWAY from. Check out dogfoodanalysis.com for ratings of much better food to feed with MUCH better ingredients.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

DJ- my impression is that the dog is in India. Pedigree may be one of the only options available.

But if possible, try to find a better food. Even Purina Pro-plan is better. Don't feed bread. Adding some boiled BONELESS chicken would give added protein.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> DJ- my impression is that the dog is in India. Pedigree may be one of the only options available.
> 
> But if possible, try to find a better food. Even Purina Pro-plan is better. Don't feed bread. Adding some boiled BONELESS chicken would give added protein.


Agreed; even your basic dry dog food fed in the proper portions is going to be healthier than table scraps and no portion control. Just aim to get a food with a named meat product as the first ingredient (first 2 if possible) and one with potatos is better than rice which are both better than corn. Definitely avoid a food with corn as the first ingredient if possible.


----------

